# HELP! Very bad fuel consumption. What is going on????



## rliu030 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new here :newbie: to seek for some help about my Nissan X-Trail 2004 2.5 (CVTC engine) AT Petrol, with an odometer about 84,000 km.

It is a very decent car except the fuel consumption. It is about 15-20 L/km which in my humble opinion is way out of the normal range. I usually fill about 30L but need to do it again after 170 - 190 km (urban + highway). If I put the switch from 2WD to Auto, it will run out at about 150km. I just got this car from a used car dealer and love it so much. Does any one have any idea about what the hell is going on? Everything seems to be OK for me. The only (possibly) abnormal thing I can identify is the sound of metal clicking right after turning off the engine. But it will gone within a couple of mins after the engine cools down.

Any input will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot.


Cheers,
Ray


----------



## rliu030 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, anyone can shed some light,please? Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Excessive fuel usage can be caused by a bad coolant temperature sensor that feeds the ECU. Also check the O2 sensor.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Did you read this thread? http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/163527-why-so-bad-mileage.html


----------



## rliu030 (Sep 30, 2011)

rogoman said:


> Excessive fuel usage can be caused by a bad coolant temperature sensor that feeds the ECU. Also check the O2 sensor.


Hi rogoman,

Thank you for your hint. I will give it a go and let you know.

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## rliu030 (Sep 30, 2011)

Do Bamboo said:


> Did you read this thread? http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/163527-why-so-bad-mileage.html


Hi Do Bamboo,

Thank you for the thread. It is helpful and I believe I am experiencing the same issue. I have never realized that unaligned wheel will cause such difference in the fuel consumption. I will book a check soon since the car was just imported and not aligned even once. I will keep you posted.

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## rliu030 (Sep 30, 2011)

So all in all, everyone seems to agree with that my fuel consumption is unusual? I will try to have someone inspect it and let you all know. Thanks again.


----------



## 2006xtrail (Nov 28, 2010)

seized brake caliper?


----------

